

Why the Myers-Briggs test is totally meaningless - shawndumas
http://www.vox.com/2014/7/15/5881947/myers-briggs-personality-test-meaningless

======
nickstefan12
There is pseudoscience, and then there is "pseudoscience". What I've found
with the MBTI is that it's mostly just "pseudoscience", by the strict
definition of empiricism, however, that doesn't make it completely useless
pseudoscience. Let me explain:

It's a convenient mental framework. If someone fits one of the archetypes very
strongly, then the framework will be very useful in predicting and recognizing
how they think and behave in general. If someone doesn't really fit any of the
archetypes very strongly, then yes it is useless, they'll get different
results all of the time, and it will be pseudoscience. So while the test is
bad at predicting even 60% of people's types correctly, people who do fit the
archetypes will still find the test valuable.

